# Keep or sell my 7D



## jpk (Mar 7, 2013)

Currently I have 2 bodies, a 5D MkII and a 7D. My lenses are 16-35 2.8L II, 24-70 2.8L and a 70-200 2.8L IS. I also have a 1.4 and the 2XII Canon extenders. I'm looking to pick up a used 300mm 2.8 non IS. I'm thinking of selling the 7D while it's still worth a bit of money before the MkII is released and the price falls to help fund the purchase. The 7D stays in the bag and I use the 5D MkII virtually all the time. Should I keep the 7D? It is nice to have a second body but not if it just sits it the bag.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 8, 2013)

I doubt that the 7D will drop much more in resale value. They are already at or below $900, and another $50 is not a big deal. I sold mine for $950 last fall with a cheap lens, and it was tough to find a buyer at that price.


----------



## jasonsim (Mar 8, 2013)

Sell sell sell...before no the 70D or 7D II is announced. This is why I recently bought a 60D used for $500 as my travel / walk-about camera. I figure is T2i's are selling for $400 used, I won't take a bath re selling a 60D when the 70D comes out. But I think the 7D has much more room to fall. Recently sold a 7D body for 850.00.

But the paramount question is what are you planning to shoot with the 300mm f/2.8. If it is action related, then I'd probably just keep the 7D.


----------



## mingyuansung (Mar 8, 2013)

I sold mine 2 months ago to help fund a 5D3. 7D is not like 1D series. Really lose value after time. Look at Canon body price on eBay, you will know. So consumer grade body, sell it before the next version come out.


----------



## brad-man (Mar 8, 2013)

If you don't need the reach and you don't shoot fast moving things, then sell it. Enjoy the 300...


----------



## CharlieB (Mar 9, 2013)

jpk said:


> Currently I have 2 bodies, a 5D MkII and a 7D. My lenses are 16-35 2.8L II, 24-70 2.8L and a 70-200 2.8L IS. I also have a 1.4 and the 2XII Canon extenders. I'm looking to pick up a used 300mm 2.8 non IS. I'm thinking of selling the 7D while it's still worth a bit of money before the MkII is released and the price falls to help fund the purchase. The 7D stays in the bag and I use the 5D MkII virtually all the time. Should I keep the 7D? It is nice to have a second body but not if it just sits it the bag.



I have both of those bodies. The 5DII is my wide angle go-to body, of obvious reasons. I've got the 16-35II and also a 20/2.8 for that work. I like the 5DII for some macro work, when I've got to push the ISO a bit, it holds together better with noise.

The 7D gets a lot of use. I do a lot of people pictures at events. And I like my bird shots with 300/4 and 1.4x. The 7D excels at both. I DO like its built in flash for event photography that occasionally needs fill light, or just needs flash because its dark. The flash is there, its not great, but its adequate and its never left behind, so I tend to use it a bunch. If I'm shooting a "non-wide" sort of event, I'll grab the 7D first - usually.

So, I'm spoiled by both bodies, for different reasons. Keep the 7D


----------



## jpk (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks for all the opinions. I use my cameras for family stuff but I also like to shoot at airshows. A buddy of mine and I like to travel to the regional ones and the season here in the southeast is going to be cranking up soon. The only center focus accuracy of the 5DII doesn't bother me as I use center focus only on my 7D as well. I know it is a more sensitive and improved AF system on the 7D but so far I haven't had any issues. I do like the little extra reach of the 7D using the 70-200 2.8.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 9, 2013)

Jpk, do you do any paid shooting? If so, even if just a little, I'd keep it as a backup. If not, I say sell and buy something else wi the $.


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 9, 2013)

jpk, since you claim you hardly ever use the 7D, you should definitely sell it. Even if you do some paid gigs here and there, you might be better off getting what money you can for it now, and then springing for its replacement when those come out. Or else try a 70D if it turns out to be a very good camera for the money (which nobody knows as of now...) If it somehow winds up with an AF sensor with more than 11 points...or especially if it winds up with one based on the 7D's sensor...yet it's msrp still falls below even the current price for a new 7D...then it might just be a great camera...sort of a new improved version of the 7D, with no doubt a few compromises thrown in. Perhaps only 6 fps rather than 8, amongst other things.

I'm considering buying a 7D after the "7D2" comes out, or else whenever the 7D ends production...but _only_ if prices come down the way they did for the 5D2. So my target would be the $700 to $800 range, body only (and that's new, not refurb). However, I want a new full frame camera more, so will work toward buying one of those first. Can't decide between the 6D and the 5D3 right now. I kind of need to try a 6D, to see how much "worse" the AF and ergonomics are.

What would be interesting, is if the 7D2 turns out to be a 1.5x sensor...or something else. Either way, it looks more and more like a 7D2 will be priced in the $2500 or higher range.


----------



## Aglet (Mar 9, 2013)

Jeremy said:


> Jpk, do you do any paid shooting? If so, even if just a little, I'd keep it as a backup. If not, I say sell and buy something else wi the $.



I agree.

I had 5d2 and 7d. Sold both in January. Still managed over a grand for the mint 7D, took a small bath on the 5d2 but it's had its day (about the same day I bought it, IMO) and I didn't love either of those cameras for their shortcomings. Altho i do miss the 7D for its AF system, I sold it in anticipation of an improved crop sensor cam from Canon, sometimes this year, that I can pair with my 100-400 for the little bit of bird and wildlife shooting I use it for.

if you don't need it or use it, sell it
but if it still serves a purpose, then it's your gamble when to sell and how much it'll continue to depreciate.
We can bet a 70D, IF it gets the 7D's AF system, will likely be hobbled in enough ways so that the 7D2 will look more of a step up and demand a significantly higher price point... Which also means the current 7D's resale won't necessarily drop much or suddenly.

In my case I was hoping for either a new Canon body with better sensor tech and 7D equivalent AF system or better, or an improved 80-400mm from Nikon. Nikon just announced the lens but I've yet to see it outperform the old Canon 100-400 and the new Nikon's over $2500. Would be cheaper for me to keep the Canon lens and buy another Canon body for this one combination. Of course, there will be more things announced this year to further complicate _my_ options.


----------



## bycostello (Mar 9, 2013)

as said if ur not a pro, then sell... but if u are u need a back up for sure


----------



## RGF (Mar 9, 2013)

If you are not using it, sell it.

1. Price will only drop.
2. Cash in your pocket will allow additional opportunites
3. Owning the camera you run the risk that something will happen and it will be worthless (stolen, dropped, ...)
4. Did not say, but you could be paying for insurance on the camera via rider on your home owners policy, which cost $ - granted a small amount.

Only reasons to keep it are

1. Backup body just in case
2. Additional reach (but you don't use it that way now, don't expect to do so in the future)


----------



## RC (Mar 9, 2013)

Since it sits in your bag and you are not using it, sell it. But hurry, its losing value. However if it reaches a point where you don't think you can get much for it (condition, shutter count), I wouldn't give it away for a few hundred dollars. 

I kept mine because I still use it, just not as much. Besides its a great body and I couldn't part with it.


----------



## alexturton (Mar 9, 2013)

Sell both and buy a 5d3


----------



## brad-man (Mar 9, 2013)

jpk said:


> Thanks for all the opinions. I use my cameras for family stuff but I also like to shoot at airshows. A buddy of mine and I like to travel to the regional ones and the season here in the southeast is going to be cranking up soon. The only center focus accuracy of the 5DII doesn't bother me as I use center focus only on my 7D as well. I know it is a more sensitive and improved AF system on the 7D but so far I haven't had any issues. I do like the little extra reach of the 7D using the 70-200 2.8.



Now I am a little confused. The 7D was _made_ for airshows and the like. You use your 5D ll at airshows and leave the 7D at home? Like you, I also have a 5Dll and a 7D. Airshows, wildlife and the occasional sports is _why_ I have the 7D. I picked mine up used (like new,<4200 clicks) for $850 and love it. I would most certainly love to swap both of them out for a 5Dmklll, but I don't make money from this and so just can't justify the expenditure. Though I am looking forward to the release of the next FF camera with new sensor tech...


----------



## jpk (Mar 10, 2013)

I said I'm not a pro....but I am in my field. I'm a pro freelance videographer. Through the years I've shot not only video but 35 and 16 motion picture film and 4x5 and 8x10 view camera projects but by far the lions share of my work has been with video. 

I know the 7D is great for airshows. I've carried both to shoot with. I'd love to buy a 5DIII but since I don't make a living shooting stills it's hard to justify buying one. I bought both current cameras used but with very low shutter counts. It will be a while before the 5DIII comes down to where I bought these two cameras for. I guess I'll wait before selling to see if a really nice 300 2.8 shows up for a good price that I can afford.


----------

